# Propane Odor



## eyetailyen (Jul 24, 2010)

Greetings,

I was running my heater this morning and then it quit so I figured I was out of propane. I switched tanks and now have heat, but since I switched tanks I have been smelling propane inside. It seemed to be around the stove area and initially I thought maybe the burners were not turned off but they are. I took a lighter and lit it around all the burners. I have now turned off the propane and let the stove run to drain the lines. Could it be possible that I have a leak somewhere? Or maybe the tank ran out and I know towards the bottom the propane is more dense or richer. Can I assume the propane detector inside will actually go off? I kind of wonder at what point it goes off.

I admit my ol factory is sensitive so maybe I am worrying over nothing. Your comments or thoughs would be great. Maybe I need to test all the lines under the trailer? I am not sure how I would go about that. BTW, I have been in a KOA for about three weeks with no problem.

Grazie,
Renee


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Renee,

Easiest (and safest) way of finding propane leaks is to get a spray bottle and fill it with soapy water. A mix of dishwashing liquid and water is fine. Spray the solution along the connection points of your pipes under the trailer if you suspect they are leaking. Also, spray along the propane tanks where they connect to the lines and at the regulator. I've had leaks at the flexible rubber hoses before, and since you've recently changed the tanks, this is the most likely location for a leak to develop. The solution will bubble if a leak is present. It's pretty dangerous to use a lighter for checking leakes, so I wouldn't advise it unless you already don't have any eyebrows.









It's unlikely that a leak would have developed in the metal lines of the trailer with it just sitting there, so I'd check the tank connections and regulator first.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

"Am I missing an eyebrow?" - Adam Savage, Mythbusters


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

eyetailyen said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I was running my heater this morning and then it quit so I figured I was out of propane. I switched tanks and now have heat, but since I switched tanks I have been smelling propane inside. It seemed to be around the stove area and initially I thought maybe the burners were not turned off but they are. I took a lighter and lit it around all the burners. I have now turned off the propane and let the stove run to drain the lines. Could it be possible that I have a leak somewhere? Or maybe the tank ran out and I know towards the bottom the propane is more dense or richer. Can I assume the propane detector inside will actually go off? I kind of wonder at what point it goes off.
> 
> ...


Something doesn't make sense to me. Unless you have a really old trailer, you should have a regulator that automatically switches between the two tanks, and it would have just started drawing from the new one. So what does it mean that you "switched tanks" to get it working again?

If you meant you only have one hooked up at a time and had to physically switch them out, then I'd guess you likely were smelling some residual propane that was leaked out during the switch process or there was a connection that didn't get made completely when you put the new tank in.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

BoaterDan said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I was running my heater this morning and then it quit so I figured I was out of propane. I switched tanks and now have heat, but since I switched tanks I have been smelling propane inside. It seemed to be around the stove area and initially I thought maybe the burners were not turned off but they are. I took a lighter and lit it around all the burners. I have now turned off the propane and let the stove run to drain the lines. Could it be possible that I have a leak somewhere? Or maybe the tank ran out and I know towards the bottom the propane is more dense or richer. Can I assume the propane detector inside will actually go off? I kind of wonder at what point it goes off.
> 
> ...


Something doesn't make sense to me. Unless you have a really old trailer, you should have a regulator that automatically switches between the two tanks, and it would have just started drawing from the new one. So what does it mean that you "switched tanks" to get it working again?

If you meant you only have one hooked up at a time and had to physically switch them out, then I'd guess you likely were smelling some residual propane that was leaked out during the switch process or there was a connection that didn't get made completely when you put the new tank in.
[/quote]

This depends on which position you have the lever in - if its in the middle, yes, it should switch automatically. However, if you move the lever to the right or left tank, then the automatic feature is disabled and you are manually using the tank the lever is "switched" to. I prefer to do it this way as I know when a tank is empty and I can then refill it while the other tank is selected.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> you should have a regulator that automatically switches between the two tanks,


I never run mine on auto-switch (center position). I want to know when the tank in use is empty, then I manually switch to the second tank and go get the other one filled.

I had the dreaded propane smell once. Turned out to be the regulator on the tanks. $70 fix as I recall, but not positive.

Trying to find a propane leak with a cig lighter is kind of like checking the level of your gas tank with a match. Not recommended.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

You may not have a leak but I would check it out. I Usually refill when they get to half or about 1/3 but I ran a tank empty and had the same issue. I could actually smell it outside as well it was so strong. Checked for leaks none found, propane alarm did sound. What I found out is that the chemical they use to make the propane smell tends to build up in tanks especially when they never run dry. When you get to empty the concentration of the chemical is so high the normal combustion process doesn't get rid of it all. I'm told it is harmless but sure makes you nervous when you start smelling it and it tends to stay around while.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

rdvholtwood said:


> This depends on which position you have the lever in - if its in the middle, yes, it should switch automatically. However, if you move the lever to the right or left tank, then the automatic feature is disabled and you are manually using the tank the lever is "switched" to. I prefer to do it this way as I know when a tank is empty and I can then refill it while the other tank is selected.


Not on mine. I always have my lever full over one side or the other. When that tank is empty and the indicator goes to red, it starts drawing from the other side. I've used it that way for 5 seasons now.

I check the indicator regularly, and therefore always know when a tank is empty. I refill it before the next trip. To each his own, but no way do I want to have the tank run out at the wrong time and have to go out and switch it, as it no doubt would.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

BoaterDan said:


> This depends on which position you have the lever in - if its in the middle, yes, it should switch automatically. However, if you move the lever to the right or left tank, then the automatic feature is disabled and you are manually using the tank the lever is "switched" to. I prefer to do it this way as I know when a tank is empty and I can then refill it while the other tank is selected.


Not on mine. I always have my lever full over one side or the other. When that tank is empty and the indicator goes to red, it starts drawing from the other side. I've used it that way for 5 seasons now.

I check the indicator regularly, and therefore always know when a tank is empty. I refill it before the next trip. To each his own, but no way do I want to have the tank run out at the wrong time and have to go out and switch it, as it no doubt would.
[/quote]

Really? I guess on your model Outback you must have a different type regulator. Either full right or left on mine does NOT automatically switch over - and I prefer it that way. I like to know when my tanks run empty and not guess which tank is being used.

Where I get my propane filled they don't top it off and will only fill the tank if it is just about empty. I really don't use that much propane on my trips to warrant a refill anyway.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> Really? I guess on your model Outback you must have a different type regulator. Either full right or left on mine does NOT automatically switch over - and I prefer it that way. I like to know when my tanks run empty and not guess which tank is being used.


Mine operates the same way. Left or right and I ONLY draw from that thank with no switching over. Anyway, I think that's the way it works. Typically, I only have one tank turned on and the other is always off.

Another thing that we do is label each tank as to where we had it filled up. I'm told that sometimes in the south they will substiture butane for propane and if you take the butane north in cold weather, then it won't gassify. When I'm going into cold country, I try to have a bottle of propane that I got in cold country. I have no idea if what I just said is true or not -- it was told to me at LOW class by an rv tech from Canada. I have no reason to not believe him, tho....


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I wonder if there were different regulators used, but I would think that unlikely. Authoritative information seems very hard to find, and I wonder if there's potentially a bit of urban legend involved here.

My regulator says (under a white cover) it's from Marshall Gas Controls. Googling around I see it is the model 254-00.

Here's what the manufacturer says, which is in harmony with what the dealer told me at the PDI and the way I've been using it for 5 years.

*Operation*
Make sure there is propane is both cylinders before you start. Rotate the black lever on the top front side of the regulator toward the cylinder you want to use first. This will be the "service" cylinder and the other will be the "reserve" cylinder. Slowly open both cylinder valves. The indicator on the top of the regulator will turn bright green. The indicator color will stay green as long as there is fuel coming from the service side. When the service cylinder empties, the regulator will start drawing from the reserve cylinder providing an uninterrupted fuel flow to the system. When it switches over, the indicator color changes from green to red. This red color indicates that the service cylinder is empty and needs to be filled. To remove the empty cylinder, rotate the black lever all the way over towards the reserve cylinder. The indicator will turn green and the reserve cylinder becomes the service cylinder. Now shut off the cylinder valve on the empty cylinder. Now disconnect the cylinder and have it refilled. After filling, reconnect the pigtail and slowly open the cylinder valve. The full cylinder now becomes the reserve cylinder.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

eyetailyen said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I was running my heater this morning and then it quit so I figured I was out of propane. I switched tanks and now have heat, but since I switched tanks I have been smelling propane inside. It seemed to be around the stove area and initially I thought maybe the burners were not turned off but they are. I took a lighter and lit it around all the burners. I have now turned off the propane and let the stove run to drain the lines. Could it be possible that I have a leak somewhere? Or maybe the tank ran out and I know towards the bottom the propane is more dense or richer. Can I assume the propane detector inside will actually go off? I kind of wonder at what point it goes off.
> 
> ...


Just checking back in to see if everything is ok? Did you resolve your issue?

Let us know.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

BoaterDan said:


> I wonder if there were different regulators used, but I would think that unlikely. Authoritative information seems very hard to find, and I wonder if there's potentially a bit of urban legend involved here.
> 
> My regulator says (under a white cover) it's from Marshall Gas Controls. Googling around I see it is the model 254-00.
> 
> ...


That's the way I learned to use mine - from the owner of our first trailer. I leave the lever pointing toward the tank that's in use. When it turns red, that tank is empty and I move the lever toward the other tank.


----------



## bama29fan (Jun 22, 2009)

i too have notice a smell but it is only when the tanks are empty....can smell it inside and out. fill up tanks and reinstall and the smell goes away?


----------



## Troy n Deb (Aug 31, 2009)

I have noticed this myself last year after switching tanks. I don't have it on automatic switch over so I know when I'm low on the gas. I noticed a small odor near the stove top. After doing some testing. Propane tester is worthless and the detector didn't go off since it was such a small leak. I found that the control knob for the stove top must have had some dirt in it not letting it be completely closed in the off position. I found this by after letting the trailer air out I turned gas back on and held a ligter around the burners. The burner that made the lighter flame flicker was the culprit. I would NOT recommend this method for a major leak but this was very small. I tried the soapy suds but that didn't really work and I didn't want to spray it in the burners. I disassembled all knobs and cleaned them and put back together. I guess maybe having the gas go out let some dirt loose in the lines. A furnace and/or hot water heater in a house usually and should have a drop leg on the gas line located just before the gas valve to let dirt fall down and not into the appliance itself. With campers it appears to me to be a direct line with no such place for dirt to go. Just a thought Good Luck!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Propane is an odorless gas, so the industry adds ethyl mercaptan to it (smells kinda like rotten eggs) so we can smell the propane. (The gas company does the same to natural gas.) Under pressure, the liquid mercaptan mixes with (compressed) liquid propane. The mercaptan is dispensed along with the propane gas, as it escapes and depressurizes. But some liquid mercaptan always collects in places in your system - especially when a tank runs empty. When the tank and system pressure becomes low, more liquid mercaptan can get into your lines. I'd bet that is what you are smelling, but I'd still check all gas connections with soapy water, just to be safe (the kids' bubble soap or dish soap works well).

If you were leaking enough propane for you to smell it, the leak detector should be sounding off. To check if your propane leak detector is working properly, open an unlit propane torch or propane appliance close to the detector. (Open all your windows when doing this - and no sparks or flames.) If the detector doesn't start shrieking, it should be replaced. If the alarm goes off and shrieks loudly, then you can breathe a little easier, knowing that the detector will warn you if things become dangerous.

Keep us posted.

Mike


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Scoutr2 said:


> Propane is an odorless gas, so the industry adds ethyl mercaptan to it (smells kinda like rotten eggs) so we can smell the propane. (The gas company does the same to natural gas.) Under pressure, the liquid mercaptan mixes with (compressed) liquid propane. The mercaptan is dispensed along with the propane gas, as it escapes and depressurizes. But some liquid mercaptan always collects in places in your system - especially when a tank runs empty. When the tank and system pressure becomes low, more liquid mercaptan can get into your lines. I'd bet that is what you are smelling, but I'd still check all gas connections with soapy water, just to be safe (the kids' bubble soap or dish soap works well).
> 
> If you were leaking enough propane for you to smell it, the leak detector should be sounding off. To check if your propane leak detector is working properly, open an unlit propane torch or propane appliance close to the detector. (Open all your windows when doing this - and no sparks or flames.) If the detector doesn't start shrieking, it should be replaced. If the alarm goes off and shrieks loudly, then you can breathe a little easier, knowing that the detector will warn you if things become dangerous.
> 
> ...


While your first paragraph is good information, I personally would suggest much caution following the second. Turning on an appliance to test the detector, turning your trailer into a potential bomb in the process, just doesn't sound like a good idea.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> While your first paragraph is good information, I personally would suggest much caution following the second.


I think all my posts should be prefaced with something like this....

_"I'm not a doctor, a lawyer, a priest, nor do I have any specific expert knowledge about anything that might be even remotely useful. If I make a recommendation or suggestion, then it is worth exactly one penny less that what it cost you to get it. I am, however, very good at offending people -- that seems to be the only expertise I have. If, for some reason I do not offend you, please PM me with a description of yourself including your name, race, weight, religious views, political party, strong opinions, disabilities, sexual preferences, or anything else that you might be touchy about, and I will try to do my best."_

I think that should cover it....


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

BoaterDan said:


> Propane is an odorless gas, so the industry adds ethyl mercaptan to it (smells kinda like rotten eggs) so we can smell the propane. (The gas company does the same to natural gas.) Under pressure, the liquid mercaptan mixes with (compressed) liquid propane. The mercaptan is dispensed along with the propane gas, as it escapes and depressurizes. But some liquid mercaptan always collects in places in your system - especially when a tank runs empty. When the tank and system pressure becomes low, more liquid mercaptan can get into your lines. I'd bet that is what you are smelling, but I'd still check all gas connections with soapy water, just to be safe (the kids' bubble soap or dish soap works well).
> 
> If you were leaking enough propane for you to smell it, the leak detector should be sounding off. To check if your propane leak detector is working properly, open an unlit propane torch or propane appliance close to the detector. (Open all your windows when doing this - and no sparks or flames.) If the detector doesn't start shrieking, it should be replaced. If the alarm goes off and shrieks loudly, then you can breathe a little easier, knowing that the detector will warn you if things become dangerous.
> 
> ...


While your first paragraph is good information, I personally would suggest much caution following the second. Turning on an appliance to test the detector, turning your trailer into a potential bomb in the process, just doesn't sound like a good idea.
[/quote]

I only suggested using a small propane torch, heater, etc. - not the stove. And if you have the windows and doors wide open, and you don't have any open flames or sparks, the small amount of propane directed immediately at the detector for a short period of time should be harmless, and certainly won't turn your trailer into a potential bomb - unless you keep the doors and windows closed and let a large amount of propane build up.

Do you have any better way to determine if a propane leak detector can sense the presence of propane? I think I'd prefer that to finding out the fatal way that the detector doesn't work. But that's just me.

That's what I did, so it is my experienced advice. That is how I found out that mine was not working and I lived to write about it and replaced the leak detector. (If the sensor gets contaminated - and they somehow do - it will not work properly - usually falsely alerting, but sometimes the other way.) The only other option, as far as I know, is to just simply replace that $75 item, without knowing whether or not it is malfunctioning.

Mike


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

vdub said:


> > While your first paragraph is good information, I personally would suggest much caution following the second.
> 
> 
> I think all my posts should be prefaced with something like this....
> ...


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Scoutr2 said:


> I only suggested using a small propane torch, heater, etc. - not the stove.
> 
> Mike


Um... no, you actually said "...or propane appliance", as can be seen quite clearly above. Taken literally, the closest propane appliance is indeed likely to be the stove.

For the record, I was not offended by your post, and I was pretty sure I understood what you were trying to say, so there's really no need to try to alter the story. I think the unlit propane torch is a great idea, and probably should even be part of the Spring de-winterizing routine, right along with changing the smoke detector batteries.

On the other hand, I am sometimes surprised at how little some people know about certain aspects of these trailers they live in, and I was a little disturbed at the thought of somebody turning the gas on the stove to test the detector. Also, to the same extent that the windows are open and removing the gas, it would render the test useless, wouldn't it?

Peace.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

BoaterDan said:


> I only suggested using a small propane torch, heater, etc. - not the stove.
> 
> Mike


Um... no, you actually said "...or propane appliance", as can be seen quite clearly above. Taken literally, the closest propane appliance is indeed likely to be the stove.

For the record, I was not offended by your post, and I was pretty sure I understood what you were trying to say, so there's really no need to try to alter the story. I think the unlit propane torch is a great idea, and probably should even be part of the Spring de-winterizing routine, right along with changing the smoke detector batteries.

On the other hand, I am sometimes surprised at how little some people know about certain aspects of these trailers they live in, and I was a little disturbed at the thought of somebody turning the gas on the stove to test the detector. Also, to the same extent that the windows are open and removing the gas, it would render the test useless, wouldn't it?

Peace.
[/quote]

No offense taken, Dan. I guess I did say propane appliance, and I wasn't thinking in terms of the appliances inside the trailer.

I can tell you from experience, though, that if you direct an *unlit* propane torch at the sensor, from a few inches away, the detector should start shrieking loudly within a few seconds. Some of these devices wait 5-10 seconds before sounding off, so as not to alert falsely from just a whiff of propane. And since I found mine to be not operating properly, I check it every spring as part of the de-winterization process, as you suggested. (And the new one DOES sound off in 5-10 seconds when performing this test.)

With my experience as a service trainer for a major manufacturer, I sometimes assume that people have enough common sense not to do something stupid, but I should probably temper my suggestions with plenty of warnings (like we must do here at work, when writing test procedures). It is probably a good thing that you caught that "assumption." I should probably think a little harder before hitting the "Add Reply" button and reread my post, just to make sure someone cannot mis-interpret my advice and cause a catastrophe.

Makes one wonder how much liability one assumes when giving advice here. Perhaps our good moderators can answer that question.

Happy Camping!

Mike


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> Perhaps our good moderators can answer that question.


If I were a mod, I wouldn't answer that question because then that would leave him (the mod) somewhat on the hook.

Bottom-line, IMHO, you are on your own. I'm certain that something to that effect was in the fine print when you joined this forum.

A couple messages back on this thread, I had a flippant remark about that. It wasn't all that flippant. It's really true. I would never give advice without caveats of some kind....

"I'm not a doctor, a lawyer, a priest, nor do I have any specific expert knowledge about anything that might be even remotely useful. If I make a recommendation or suggestion, then it is worth exactly one penny less that what it cost you to get it. I am, however, very good at offending people -- that seems to be the only expertise I have. If, for some reason I do not offend you, please PM me with a description of yourself including your name, race, weight, religious views, political party, strong opinions, disabilities, sexual preferences, or anything else that you might be touchy about, and I will try to do my best."


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Cool.

I like your idea so much I am going to invest in one of those propane torches to perform this test. It seems a small investment, since I'm not particularly fond of waking up dead.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Thought I would bring this post back....based on our experience while camping this week up in NY this week at the finger lakes......

Our 3rd day camping, we went to the Watkins Glenn State Park - BTW - beautiful hiking trails - and upon our return back to the TT, it was hot. As we had not turned our air on - it was quite hot in the trailer when we opened it up. In addition to being hot, the trailer smelled pretty bad - like rotten eggs. We opened all the windows (and let the fan run) to try to get the smell out. We thought it may have been our trash since we had not put it out that morning for pickup.

After some time, it appeared that the smell had lifted, but, not completely went away. While washing my hands at the sink, I noticed a hissing sound and when I looked at the range knobs, one was on "lite" and thats when it hit me. The smell I was smelling was propane.

As a quick reaction, I turned off all the lights and opened the doors and windows to air the trailer out. What bothers me is why the propane detector never went off - if they are supposed to be so sensitive.

Since we mainly use our outside stove for cooking, and our inside stove top is covered with a cutting board, I couldn't figure out how the control knob got turned on. We do keep a dish towel on the handle and all I could think of was that when we put it back we hit the knob. The knob that controls the back left burner is very easy to turn on and does not seem to lock well like the others.

I guess my point here is that, if you cover your stove like we do, and keep a towel there, please be CAREFUL when putting the towel back. A simple bump turned our burner on and it could have been bad if I had not found it.

This morning - it happened again - I was outside the TT and when I came back in I smelled propane. The first thing I checked again was the control knob and it was on. DW was cleaning the dishes from breakfeast and, only guessing, must have knocked the knob to the lite position.

Please be CAREFUL and if you do smell propane - Make sure that your stove is OFF.

Rick


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

rdvholtwood said:


> Thought I would bring this post back....based on our experience while camping this week up in NY this week at the finger lakes......
> 
> Our 3rd day camping, we went to the Watkins Glenn State Park - BTW - beautiful hiking trails - and upon our return back to the TT, it was hot. As we had not turned our air on - it was quite hot in the trailer when we opened it up. In addition to being hot, the trailer smelled pretty bad - like rotten eggs. We opened all the windows (and let the fan run) to try to get the smell out. We thought it may have been our trash since we had not put it out that morning for pickup.
> 
> ...


Thank goodness you are still here to tell the story! And a good lesson for all of us!

Sounds like your propane leak detector is not operating properly. I would suggest you test it (but it is probably a forgone conclusion) to see if it will, in fact, go off in the presence of propane. I suspect that the sensor has become contaminated. (This could happen if water spilled on it, seeping into the case, or insects that have nested in there, or maybe it never worked from Day 1.)

At any rate, it should be replaced. If the scenario you described happened just before you go to bed, hard telling what the consequences would be. Sounds like you got lucky when you turned on the fan. Any spark or arc could have set off the explosive propane, but it seems as though you may have caught it before the buildup was too great. (Or you had the roof vents open, letting the gas escape.)

Hope you solve this one. You'll sleep better at night!

Mike


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> As a quick reaction, I turned off all the lights and opened the doors and windows to air the trailer out.


Opening the doors and windows -- good.
Turning off the lights -- not so good. Better to leave them on than make a spark by turning them off.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

vdub said:


> > As a quick reaction, I turned off all the lights and opened the doors and windows to air the trailer out.
> 
> 
> Opening the doors and windows -- good.
> Turning off the lights -- not so good. Better to leave them on than make a spark by turning them off.


I forgot to mention the candle...to get the smell out.


----------



## dirtengineer (Jun 6, 2010)

rdvholtwood said:


> > As a quick reaction, I turned off all the lights and opened the doors and windows to air the trailer out.
> 
> 
> Opening the doors and windows -- good.
> Turning off the lights -- not so good. Better to leave them on than make a spark by turning them off.


I forgot to mention the candle...to get the smell out.








[/quote]

Probably would have been best to shut off the power and propane outside and let it air out before investigating further. Glad it turned out ok, a little propane makes a big stink and it sounds like you were below the Lower Explosive Limit.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

rdvholtwood said:


> Thought I would bring this post back....based on our experience while camping this week up in NY this week at the finger lakes......
> 
> Our 3rd day camping, we went to the Watkins Glenn State Park - BTW - beautiful hiking trails - and upon our return back to the TT, it was hot. As we had not turned our air on - it was quite hot in the trailer when we opened it up. In addition to being hot, the trailer smelled pretty bad - like rotten eggs. We opened all the windows (and let the fan run) to try to get the smell out. We thought it may have been our trash since we had not put it out that morning for pickup.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing!

Let us know if your propane detector was working properly. Being gone for quite a length of time with one of your stove knobs on 'lite', I would think should have set off the detector. Unless your windows were open?


----------

